# SMOKEYC



## smokey c (Sep 5, 2016)

Hope everyone is having a safe and smok'n Labor Day. I have a couple of questions first am I posting these questions in the right place?  Second I know you use 1 level teaspoon of prague powder #1 per 5 pounds of meat in a dry cure,  how much do you use in a brine cure? I am getting ready to make some hillbilly or buckboard bacon. I have another question also, how many days do I leave the meat in the dry cure and how many days for the brine cure. I am not going to inject the brine.  Thanks Chris


----------



## gearjammer (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello Chris and welcome to you.

I'm not going to try to answer your questions.

Because I'm not sure enough of my skills in this area.

If someone that knows doesn't stop by here after a little while

you just jump right out into the forums and ask out there.

That'll get you answers.

I just stopped by to say hello.

       Ed


----------



## LanceR (Sep 6, 2016)

Hello Chris and welcome to the site. 

You should get the answer you want by using the search feature for a term like "buck board bacon brine" .  When things slow down tonight I'll try to remember to look in my log and see what I'm using for quantities and I'll post them.

Best regards,

Lance

EDIT:  Boy, my brain cell is not working well today.  Just search "Pop's brine" and you should have what you want......


----------



## smokey c (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks,  Lance I'll check it out. I have made hillybilly bacon before but with tender quick and wanted to try it with pink salt. Thanks again!


----------



## smokey c (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks Ed.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 19, 2016)

smokey C said:


> Hope everyone is having a safe and smok'n Labor Day. I have a couple of questions first am I posting these questions in the right place? No, I'm going to move it to bacon for you.Second I know you use 1 level teaspoon of prague powder #1 per 5 pounds of meat in a dry cure, how much do you use in a brine cure? ! 1 TBS, here is a thread for pops brine, http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110799/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine. I am getting ready to make some hillbilly or buckboard bacon. I have another question also, how many days do I leave the meat in the dry cure and how many days for the brine cure. I am not going to inject the brine. To answer that we would need to know the thickness of the meat, in most cases 2 weeks in either the wet or dry cure will do it.


----------

